# Calf Strain - Healing time



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

What's a realistic healing timeframe for a grade 2 calf sprain? It's been 4 days and the swelling is barely receding though Im able to put more weight on it now. What am I looking at? 3-4 weeks? Suggestions for recovery? I've been doing some very light stretching to keep mobility up although I've been staying off of it as much as possible since the injury.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a grade 2 hamstring strain/tear and I was told 4-6 weeks recovery, with stretching starting week 2 and light resistance / strength work outs starting when mobility increases and pain becomes minimal. I would imagine it would be pretty similar to a calf strain, being that both muscles are used constantly with any sort of activity. Are you following RICE (Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation) protocol right now? I've had constant issues with Achilles/calf issues over the years from running and I've found that properly stretching and icing regularly after strenuous work outs were the best things to keep those issues at bay.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm doing the rest, compression, elevation thing. I iced for the first 48 hours and it didn't do much so I haven't continued. There is still considerable swelling so I wonder if I should resume the icing. This is my first time with an injury of this type and I'm suprised how much it still hurts 6 days in. I expect soreness but it's still very difficult to walk at all. Frustrating..


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

If it's still that bad after 6 days you should definitely see a orthopedist, if you haven't already. Sounds like it might be a severe grade 2 or even grade 3 strain/tear. Keep icing. That will help with the swelling. Good luck.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Figured I'd give an update. Slowly healing but not ready to get back on the trails yet. I've been riding the stationary bike at the gym at a low impact to get some range of motion back. The biggest issue is loss of strength. Trying to support my full weight on the pedals like you would do out on a trail is uncomfortable on my ankle/lower calf. I feel like a good jolt while riding with the pedals level would do me in. Hopefully soon..


----------



## Animatorman (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm dealing with a simple grade 1/2 injury in my calf, fell pinning my calf between a large rock and the top tube of my bike with all my weight on top. Been a week since mine and it's still black and blue from calf to ankle, swollen and just doesn't feel quite right so I can't imagine how you're feeling. Luckily I work in imaging so I could easily jump in the MRI and confirm it wasn't any worse. It's driving me nuts not riding because I have limited time in AZ before we start hitting the 100s good luck and speedy recovery.


----------



## Animatorman (Apr 24, 2006)

Just a quick picture of what my radiologist is calling a grade 1/2


----------



## LemonDrops (Oct 11, 2016)

Any update from OP? Did this to my forearm 5 days ago. Pretty sure it's grade 2, but may be grade 1 or 3?


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

If nothing is broken check out the HEM method for ankle sprains, works way better than RICE.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

OP here. Been just over 2 months. I've been able to get back out and ride but still not 100% in the strength department. Still have minor swelling at the lower calf/ankle area. I would think a forearm would heal quicker since its easier to keep elevated and you don't have to bear weight on it to walk, etc.


----------



## LemonDrops (Oct 11, 2016)

pretty sure mine is just grade 1 in a bunch of muscles from my thumb to my lower tricept, and possibly grade 2 in a couple muscles in my forearm, but I don't have any visible bruising like animatorman. I'm just going to wear a sling another week or so. Already getting a lot better. Did you try one of those wheelie carts people use when they break their leg or foot?

or even this thing


----------



## LemonDrops (Oct 11, 2016)

2 weeks after my wreck and I'm just now getting out of a sling and using my arm for normal things. I can shift a stick shift for a short drive but still can't pull myself up a swim ladder or rotate my wrist outwards without quite a bit of pain. Also feels like there's some tightness in my elbow at about the last 5% of full extension.

I put the sling back on for an hour or 2 after I swam cause I felt like I overexerted it. Too much too soon. Still haven't been back on the bike.


----------

